
Show HN: Manage Python Virtual Environment with a Makefile - potyarkin
https://github.com/sio/Makefile.venv
======
potyarkin
Makefile.venv takes care of creating, updating and invoking Python virtual
environment that you can use in your Makefiles. It will allow you to reduce
venv related routines to almost zero!

------
bitfhacker
I'll try that.

I use python because is easy to make a script cross-platform and because
python have "batteries included". I think it would be interesting to have a
tool like this that depends only on python.

